# Eclipse 3 entlich mit GUI Editor?



## der_micbur (25. Aug 2004)

Hallo, 

leider habe ich beim Hin-und-Her die Übersicht verloren. 
Hat Eclipse nun einen komfortablen GUI Editor an Bord oder nicht?

Vielleicht habe ich ja was bei einigen Feature Lists im Internet überlesen. 
Wo fände ich den dann?


Ciao micbur


----------



## Beni (25. Aug 2004)

Standartmässig ist keiner dabei. Aber es gibt sooooviele Plugins, da ist sicher auch ein brauchbarer GUI-Editor dabei (frag mich aber nicht nach einem Link, ich benutze aus Überzeugung keine GUI-Editoren).

[Edit: ok, ein Link kann ich geben: "google" :wink: ]


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Aug 2004)

http://www.eclipse.org/vep/
Das Tutorial fetzt,  ist eine Flashfilm mit coolem Akzent.


----------

